# Ice Fishing Accidents



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

So, with all of the press local ice fisherman are getting this year I've spent a fair amount of time defending our actions. 

Obviously, ice fishing inherently comes with a certain level of risk. No different than any of the other outdoor pursuits. We have to be careful and not fall into the trap of ice fishing not being safe every time a freak accident happens. 

That being said: 

At what point is it no longer a freak accident vs. people just being idiots? 

This year seems to be particular tough. Guys falling through on their sleds, people floating away on ice breaks they have no business being on, guys falling through inside of a shanty, (that one had to be scary). I was spudding my way out this weekend on 3-4". It was probably safe but then I see two guys drive by on a quad..... I drilled a hole to make sure I wasn't too crazy and sure enough right at 3 inches. Hope those guys made it. 

Stay safe!


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Well someone on FB said they went fishing so ice is good for sxs everywhere...


----------



## Petoskey (Jan 12, 2019)

If you go on a body of water you've never been on before without a spud, or if it's first ice and you're completely sending it on a machine - you're an idiot. Safety while ice fishing comes with years of experience and being knowledgeable about the bodies of water that you fish. Learn where the springs are, where and if current flows, where rivers and creeks affect different parts of the lake/reservoir. Keep track of the weather the days and weeks leading up to when you plan to fish a spot and verify ice thickness consistently as you travel to spots you want to fish.

With all the technological advancements in the ice fishing world nowadays, if you want to be risky you better have a float suit. If you can afford a snowmobile/4 wheeler/side by side or any sort of electronics you can afford a float suit - and you can definitely afford a $6 pair of ice picks.

I'm comfortable not bringing a spud on certain lakes that I know very well after I've fished it multiple times and verified the ice thickness. I think I have come a long way over the years as far as safety goes. I own a float suit, picks, multiple spuds and the tow rope for my jet sled doubles as a safety rope. I constantly check the weather throughout ice season. If there's a warm-up period I'm taking my spud to some of the areas even if there was 14 inches of ice the weak before. No ice is safe ice and I think one of the biggest factors in ice fishing fatalities comes from people assuming that ice is safe.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Petoskey said:


> If you go on a body of water you've never been on before without a spud, or if it's first ice and you're completely sending it on a machine - you're an idiot. Safety while ice fishing comes with years of experience and being knowledgeable about the bodies of water that you fish. Learn where the springs are, where and if current flows, where rivers and creeks affect different parts of the lake/reservoir.
> 
> With all the technological advancements in the ice fishing world nowadays, if you want to be risky you better have a float suit. If you can afford a snowmobile/4 wheeler/side by side or any sort of electronics you can afford a float suit - and you can definitely afford a $6 pair of ice picks.
> 
> I'm comfortable not bringing a spud on certain lakes that I know very well after I've fished it multiple times and verified the ice thickness. I think I have come a long way over the years as far as safety goes. I own a float suit, picks, multiple spuds and the tow rope for my jet sled doubles as a safety rope. I constantly check the weather throughout ice season. If there's a warm-up period I'm taking my spud to some of the areas even if there was 14 inches of ice the weak before. No ice is safe ice and I think one of the *biggest factors in ice fishing fatalities comes from people assuming that ice is safe.*


Yep. And that the ice is consistent everywhere.


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

Had a close one last year. Not directly ice thickness related but when I was using my auger it slipped and my hand was still on the trigger. It got away from me and sliced my leather boot right open. Close call but that could’ve been bad.


----------



## usedtobeayooper (Feb 13, 2008)

My hunch is that the increase lately (and maybe it’s just perceived?) is due to a lot of folks getting more into outdoor activities in the last few years. Not sure it translates to ice fishing quite as much as other forms of fishing, boating, etc., but no doubt I’ve run into, and heard about, a lot more new folks giving it a try this year and last than I can remember previously. Those folks didn’t necessarily grow up learning what’s safe or not from their dad’s, grandpa’s, uncles, etc. They see others on a lake, and figure it’s good to go… never mind the fact that the night before, a lot of it might have been good, but there may also have been large open areas only a few hundred yards away… that now look safe.

The amount of disregard I saw this past weekend was scary. Just because you park at a lot and see another guy on the other side of the lake, doesn’t mean he walked straight across to get there, or that he even parked anywhere near where you did. To just blindly walk over to them is nuts when the ice is as variable as I’ve seen it on a few lakes.

Be safe everyone, and share a little advise with anyone new if given the chance.

AND… Pick up your trash on the way off as well… if there’s one thing that gives all of us ice fisherman a bad wrap, it’s the idiots in the bunch that leave garbage and beer cans all over the ice like a bunch of slobs.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

M.Schmitz87 said:


> Had a close one last year. Not directly ice thickness related but when I was using my auger it slipped and my hand was still on the trigger. It got away from me and sliced my leather boot right open. Close call but that could’ve been bad.


It's funny you mention that. The other day I heard an awful sound from an auger. Looked out the window and the dude was trying to cut a hole with what at first appeared to be a bent auger. Looking closer, he just had the drill on high speed and the auger was dancing around probably scooping out a 20" hole LOL


----------



## Petoskey (Jan 12, 2019)

Here's a breakdown of the safety gear that I own for ice fishing and what I paid for it:


Spud Bar 1: FREE - made with stuff I had laying around (I have this one in case I'm fishing with someone new who may be weary of the ice)
Spud Bar 2: Eskimo ******* Chisel $50
Float Suit :Striker Trekker Bibs/Jacket $180 (I got a good Black Friday deal but when they aren't on sale you can pick up the combo for $240 - $350
Safety picks - 2 pairs $12
Jay Outdoor Gear safety rope/tow rope: $30
Ice creepers/corkers - $45

*Total Price: $317*
The price of feeling secure and having a plan B in case shat hits the fan:* Priceless*


----------



## deagansdad1 (Jan 27, 2021)

Petoskey said:


> Here's a breakdown of the safety gear that I own for ice fishing and what I paid for it:
> 
> 
> Spud Bar 1: FREE - made with stuff I had laying around (I have this one in case I'm fishing with someone new who may be weary of the ice)
> ...


That last statement is everything 

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Not all ice fishing accidents happen on the ice. 

Be careful when replacing new auger blades. 


















This is not me getting sewn up. I was taking the pictures.


----------



## 83mulligan (Oct 25, 2010)

I mentioned this somewhere else, I think. I learned it hunting out west. Tenacious Tape or Leukotape is good to have in your safety kit. It bonds really well to skin and will not come off if it gets wet. You can make a butterfly or use a bigger piece to really close up a deep cut tightly. I don't know what the adhesive is, but its wicked tough and might really help you or someone else. It's great for spring bobbers too.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

One that we don't think about is using a heater in a shanty. A friend of mine had a close call years ago and the fumes overtook him in a spearing shanty. I was getting ready to leave when he came over by me wet from th ewaist up. He fell face forward into the hole. The water revived him or he would have been done for if he would have fell sideways


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

I have a friend from school who’s father died in a shanty. Overtaken by fumes, I guess he fell asleep a never woke up.
Or something like that.
I remember last year on first ice, I went to a lake where that has a channel everyone fishes early. There’s already a big shanty up with 2 or 3 guys in it. The ice is about 3” thick but mostly just soft frozen slush . My spud went threw with every whack. 
I didn’t want to be around if that shanty went thru. First they’d need to get out of the shanty before getting out of the ice. There was enough guys there so I just left.


Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

I’m new to ice fishing. Every lake I go to I almost never see somebody using a spud as they walk around. 

Ive kind of felt like an idiot being the only one walking around whacking my spud but I like being alive.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Botiz said:


> I’m new to ice fishing. Every lake I go to I almost never see somebody using a spud as they walk around.
> 
> Ive kind of felt like an idiot being the only one walking around whacking my spud but I like being alive.


Lived on a lake with springs in it.
Watching ice formation progress clued where they were. Locals simply went around them/stayed clear.
Still , a friend lost a bicycle to one.

A bayoo we used to fish we left zig zag paths on.
Spud through here where there is more current or organic material...And a foot away decent ice.

Wind cutting ice on a shanty corner. Surprise!

As mentioned by many , no ice is safe ice.
Spud your way if you choose. It is a good way to know where you are about to steps strength. In the moment.
The last thing I'll think is someone is an idiot for feeling and seeing thier way clear.


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

sureshot006 said:


> It's funny you mention that. The other day I heard an awful sound from an auger. Looked out the window and the dude was trying to cut a hole with what at first appeared to be a bent auger. Looking closer, he just had the drill on high speed and the auger was dancing around probably scooping out a 20" hole LOL


Dude must have been planning on catching the fish equivalent of the Rompola buck.


----------



## wannabapro (Feb 26, 2003)

thill said:


> Not all ice fishing accidents happen on the ice.
> 
> Be careful when replacing new auger blades.
> View attachment 811462
> ...


Whoa - that’s a doozy!


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

thill said:


> Not all ice fishing accidents happen on the ice.
> 
> Be careful when replacing new auger blades.
> View attachment 811462
> ...


I guess you should turn the auger off before replacing the blades? Ouch!


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

6Speed said:


> I guess you should turn the auger off before replacing the blades? Ouch!


I think the key is wearing appropriate gloves. And yeah, removing the source of energy.


----------



## michcats (Jun 2, 2017)

My buddy who is a fresh fish asked me why i always have one side of my shanty unzipped? Lol he was blown away when i told him the heater fumes and dumb asses on atvs!!!!


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

M.Schmitz87 said:


> Had a close one last year. Not directly ice thickness related but when I was using my auger it slipped and my hand was still on the trigger. It got away from me and sliced my leather boot right open. Close call but that could’ve been bad.


I just my finger in half on a auger blade about 20 years ago. Still have no feeling in the end 1/4. Except when it gets cold hurts like hell at the scar


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

thill said:


> Not all ice fishing accidents happen on the ice.
> 
> Be careful when replacing new auger blades.
> View attachment 811462
> ...


That’ll take a squirt of Bactine.


Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

Lumberman said:


> So, with all of the press local ice fisherman are getting this year I've spent a fair amount of time defending our actions.
> 
> Obviously, ice fishing inherently comes with a certain level of risk. No different than any of the other outdoor pursuits. We have to be careful and not fall into the trap of ice fishing not being safe every time a freak accident happens.
> 
> ...


I didn't scrutinize all the posts but for the love of God:
CREEPERS!!!
Can't believe how many people I see pussyfooting out there one bad step away from a knee/hip/skull injury!


----------



## Mark4486 (Oct 14, 2015)

I’m new to it. This is my second season. Nobody in my family really does anything out doors like so I never learned early on. I’m scared of the ice but I love ice fishing. I ask a lot of people a lot of questions about what’s safe and what’s not. If you watch me walk across the ice you would think I was walking on eggshells. Besides using a spud is there any clear indicators of danger? Is there any rules of thumb I should know but probably don’t??? I’m 6’2” 235lbs and I just think I’m gonna fall through it all no mater how thick.


----------



## usedtobeayooper (Feb 13, 2008)

Mark4486 said:


> I’m new to it. This is my second season. Nobody in my family really does anything out doors like so I never learned early on. I’m scared of the ice but I love ice fishing. I ask a lot of people a lot of questions about what’s safe and what’s not. If you watch me walk across the ice you would think I was walking on eggshells. Besides using a spud is there any clear indicators of danger? Is there any rules of thumb I should know but probably don’t??? I’m 6’2” 235lbs and I just think I’m gonna fall through it all no mater how thick.


For one, a lot of people stick to the snow covered or "foggy" ice when its patchy or formed unequally.... which can be good for walking (less slippery) and good for the mind (can't see through), but is usually, or at least often, backwards thinking. The good clear solid ice is what you want. But again, depends greatly on how and when the ice formed. There is no one answer, as sometimes the clear ice formed last night while the other was being snowed on... but as a rule of thumb, clear ice is much better than white ice. Be safe, spud, and if you doubt something, back away and fish elsewhere. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark4486 (Oct 14, 2015)

usedtobeayooper said:


> For one, a lot of people stick to the snow covered or "foggy" ice when its patchy or formed unequally.... which can be good for walking (less slippery) and good for the mind (can't see through), but is usually, or at least often, backwards thinking. The good clear solid ice is what you want. But again, depends greatly on how and when the ice formed. There is no one answer, as sometimes the clear ice formed last night while the other was being snowed on... but as a rule of thumb, clear ice is much better than white ice. Be safe, spud, and if you doubt something, back away and fish elsewhere.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


See that’s what I mean. When I was at the zoo this weekend I was intentionally avoiding the clear ice. Thank you for the advice.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

If it is clear the cracks can kind of show you how thick the ice is. While I have ice fished since I was like 8 and I’m 33, I’ve had some years of hiatus thrown in (about a 9 yr break) Never used a spud. Never have fallen through either. But everyone is right in this thread. Looks like instead of a vex I need to invest about 400 bones into safety for next yr.


----------



## Petoskey (Jan 12, 2019)

Mark4486 said:


> I’m new to it. This is my second season. Nobody in my family really does anything out doors like so I never learned early on. I’m scared of the ice but I love ice fishing. I ask a lot of people a lot of questions about what’s safe and what’s not. If you watch me walk across the ice you would think I was walking on eggshells. Besides using a spud is there any clear indicators of danger? Is there any rules of thumb I should know but probably don’t??? I’m 6’2” 235lbs and I just think I’m gonna fall through it all no mater how thick.


Clear ice is typically good, solid ice. Cloudy ice could indicate that there was a freeze/thaw at some point - it could be from snow melting or the top layer of ice melting or a combination of both. Research pressure ridges and know what the different types look like. It can be a visible or invisible ridge/heave of ice. They form when ice sheets expand and can happen when there’s variation in temperature (which happens in Michigan quite a bit in the winter).

Toward the end of ice season when it’s getting closer to spring and there’s much warmer weather but still lots of ice it’s important to be aware of places with standing water where you cant see what the ice looks like and also honeycomb. Not good ice to be on


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Petoskey said:


> Clear ice is typically good, solid ice. Cloudy ice could indicate that there was a freeze/thaw at some point - it could be from snow melting or the top layer of ice melting or a combination of both. Research pressure ridges and know what the different types look like. It can be a visible or invisible ridge/heave of ice. They form when ice sheets expand and can happen when there’s variation in temperature (which happens in Michigan quite a bit in the winter).
> 
> Toward the end of ice season when it’s getting closer to spring and there’s much warmer weather but still lots of ice it’s important to be aware of places with standing water where you cant see what the ice looks like and also honeycomb. Not good ice to be on


Since you are out west in the lands of big reservoirs built in steep canyons, petoskey, beware municipal water supply reservoirs. They can be drawn down really quick. A couple reservoirs in Colorado where I grew up and fished Lakers, rainbows and Kokanee, Reudi and gross, were well known to have ice multiple feet above the water level sometimes. This is a very dangerous situation.


----------



## Petoskey (Jan 12, 2019)

TroutFishingBear said:


> Since you are out west in the lands of big reservoirs built in steep canyons, petoskey, beware municipal water supply reservoirs. They can be drawn down really quick. A couple reservoirs in Colorado where I grew up and fished Lakers, rainbows and Kokanee, Reudi and gross, were well known to have ice multiple feet above the water level sometimes. This is a very dangerous situation.


Yeah I’ve heard of that happening on some reservoirs here in Montana. Luckily I don’t fish any of those lakes, that’d make me shat myself if I looked down a hole and didn’t see any water lol


----------



## TrailMarker (Dec 8, 2012)

I saw SXS mentioned early, know and understand your machine weight, passenger weight and gear weight total. You could be pushing over 2,000 lbs depending on your machine and how much beer you brought 😂🙃


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

@thill I have a scar from a cut in almost the exact same place in my hand but mine wasn’t from an auger blade. Mine was from falling on oyster shells down here in South Carolina last May.

























As for accidents on the ice from idiots….
Careless operators of atvs/snowmobiles are some near misses I’ve seen. A few years back fishing off Cotton, we had some tip ups set while jigging for pannies. I was hole hopping and moved to a hole about 10 feet from one of my tip ups. Some ****** on a snowmobile come blowing by me about 80mph….between me and my tip up!. I’m not a hostile person but I would have beat that guys ass to a pulp if he stopped.

My dad had a total, absolute brain fart 3 years ago and tried to lip a pike. Glad he had his gloves on. He got lucky because he’s thin skinned from being on blood thinners. Just a couple tiny nicks.

Speaking of nicks, I’m guilty of “nicking” a finger on an auger blade when not paying attention while putting the blade cover on the auger.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

Mark4486 said:


> I’m new to it. This is my second season. Nobody in my family really does anything out doors like so I never learned early on. I’m scared of the ice but I love ice fishing. I ask a lot of people a lot of questions about what’s safe and what’s not. If you watch me walk across the ice you would think I was walking on eggshells. Besides using a spud is there any clear indicators of danger? Is there any rules of thumb I should know but probably don’t??? I’m 6’2” 235lbs and I just think I’m gonna fall through it all no mater how thick.


just to jump in on this... stay clear of wet spots. they could be thin, but not necessarily. 
Watch the snow lines on the ice. the thickness could change from one side to the other.
also expansion crack, Normally they only happen on good ice.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

eucman said:


> I didn't scrutinize all the posts but for the love of God:
> CREEPERS!!!
> Can't believe how many people I see pussyfooting out there one bad step away from a knee/hip/skull injury!


true.
even in the parking lots. I know a guy whos brother slipped in the parking lot while loading he shanty in the truck.
busted his head and it killed him


----------



## kisherfisher (Apr 6, 2008)

Gas pockets created by decaying weeds can pop up anywhere in a weedy bottom environment. Watching Brest bay almost dailey and how a little wind can play havoc on new ice and create openings in different areas , to only refreeze an inch or so overnight. Along with the influence of the small creeks and river currents.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

eucman said:


> I didn't scrutinize all the posts but for the love of God:
> CREEPERS!!!
> Can't believe how many people I see pussyfooting out there one bad step away from a knee/hip/skull injury!


Have a buddy who took a real bad fall at the Selfridge ramp a number of years back. Closed head injury, he still suffers from some of the effects.


----------



## andyotto (Sep 11, 2003)

usedtobeayooper said:


> For one, a lot of people stick to the snow covered or "foggy" ice when its patchy or formed unequally.... which can be good for walking (less slippery) and good for the mind (can't see through), but is usually, or at least often, backwards thinking. The good clear solid ice is what you want. But again, depends greatly on how and when the ice formed. There is no one answer, as sometimes the clear ice formed last night while the other was being snowed on... but as a rule of thumb, clear ice is much better than white ice. Be safe, spud, and if you doubt something, back away and fish elsewhere.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


So true! About 5 years ago I was following a buddy on 5-6 inches of ice. I wanted to talk to him so I hurried up next to him. To do this I walked into a drift of snow about a 6 inches deep. I immediately started sinking and falling. I rolled out of it towards my buddy. That drift had insulated that Ice keeping from forming as thick as the ice a few feet away from it. Thankfully I only got wet up to the knees. It sure freaked me out though. We were walking over 20 fow.


----------



## Out-N-About (Jan 12, 2018)

worst accidents that ever happened to me ice fishing: 
1). About 20 years ago, went to Island Lake state game area. Parked in back parking lot, walked down to the back bay. 10 inches of solid ice everywhere. Went to walk across the point of land where that last house is, go get onto the main part of lake. Was about 10-15 feet from shore, into the drink I went, up to my neck. Apparantly the point had some vegetation underneath the ice where methane gas must have weakened the ice. That was one wicked nestea plunge that really pissed me off...glad I was able to get out. 
2). Couple years back ice fishing bawbeese lake, was loading my quad on my truck. I did not have the ramps tied down against my truck bed, the tires shot the ramps from under my quad, that quad body slammed me to the ice and fell on top of me, leaking gas all over me. Thankfully I had my buddy with me to pull machine off. Now, I always use tie downs to secure the ramps and latch them to the bottom of my bumper or frame of truck....


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Funny because a buddy a I bought the same kind of ramps the same winter. I made a set of straps for mine and he said it was a waste of money. Mine have never come off the truck when loading or unloading. He had a bad fall and I made him a set of straps too.


----------



## usedtobeayooper (Feb 13, 2008)

In over 35 years on the ice, I’ve (luckily) only had one major incident.

A buddy and I fished a small lake near my house for probably over 6 hours one evening. Had fished the same lake numerous times already that winter. It was notorious for crazy thick weeds, but had some very large gills if you could find just the right opening. We covered nearly the entire lake, drilling upwards of 50 holes through 8+ inches of beautiful clear ice everywhere we went until we finally found an area and found our fish.

Walking back to the truck, in the dark with a lantern, I saw that the door on someone’s permanent shanty had blown open, and with the snow coming down hard, figured I’d be a nice guy and close it for him. Walked over to it without a care or thought about ice thickness (having just “confirmed” great ice everywhere)…. Only to immediately crash through within a step or two from the shanty. The water was probably about 6 ft deep, which was good, because when my feet hit the bottom I used it to lunge back up and was able to grab my buddy’s hand as he slithered over on his stomach.

Adrenaline apparently got me to the truck, because my Carhart’s where frozen solid by the time I got there and got the heat turned on.

The only thing I can figure is that the sun must have beaten down on the black shack all day (or multiple days) and melted the ice near the door… or the knuckle-head darkened the ice by his door by tossing out coffee or something. Either way, I can’t say as I ever want to do that again.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

usedtobeayooper said:


> In over 35 years on the ice, I’ve (luckily) only had one major incident.
> 
> A buddy and I fished a small lake near my house for probably over 6 hours one evening. Had fished the same lake numerous times already that winter. It was notorious for crazy thick weeds, but had some very large gills if you could find just the right opening. We covered nearly the entire lake, drilling upwards of 50 holes through 8+ inches of beautiful clear ice everywhere we went until we finally found an area and found our fish.
> 
> ...


You sure the shack didn't move and you fell thru a spearing hole that it had been sitting on?


----------



## usedtobeayooper (Feb 13, 2008)

sureshot006 said:


> You sure the shack didn't move and you fell thru a spearing hole that it had been sitting on?


I don't believe so, based on how the ice broke around me... but that is definitely a possibility.


----------



## Papa Liver (May 20, 2016)

Everyone needs a Striker Suit.


----------



## Mark4486 (Oct 14, 2015)

Papa Liver said:


> Everyone needs a Striker Suit.


I got one and I love. It warm and comfortable and well thought out. Big pockets you can reach in with gloves and I love the knee patches.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

I have a black hard side shanty. It really gets warm and almost hot to the touch when the sun hits the sides. I have to be careful and move it on occasion because the ice can get thin around the perimeter. Very possible that the ice was thin within a foot or two of the shack.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Mark4486 said:


> I got one and I love. It warm and comfortable and well thought out. Big pockets you can reach in with gloves and I love the knee patches.


Find the built in beer cozy yet?


----------



## Slick8 (Oct 9, 2018)

Short story about an ice fishing accident...

Last week we "celebrated" my father in laws accident. He was out fishing with a nephew on Burt Lake into the evening. He had slipped and fallen (not wearing anything other than muck boots) and hit his head pretty good. Stubborn (and intoxicated) he continued to fish into the night. Said he was going up to grab some snacks and he'd be back shortly... Took off on a snowmobile up to the house. Enough time had passed that the nephew went up on his snowmobile only to find my FIL's running and him pinned between the sled and the corner of the garage. He was out cold. Thank GOD he was clear minded enough to put on his helmet, because it was dinged up pretty good from hitting it off the concrete driveway. Fast forward, ambulance shows up, rushed him to Petoskey hospital where he ends up on a ventilator for a few days. The man has/never will be the same. All due to that impact(s) from his falls on the ice. Still doing major testing to try and figure out what exactly is wrong, but it's a fact that he'll never be back to himself. 

Downer story, but such an eye opener. The booze sure didn't help I'm sure, but tea, beer, or whiskey - proper footing is a grand idea!


----------



## motoscoota (Mar 9, 2021)

Not a mortal accident, but a week ago I sat in my truck with the heat on, and had a good laugh watching the, "Shanty-chase Icecapaids." It was very windy and the shacks kept sailing away from the auger-boys. No one seemed to have cleats on, and I was thoroughly enjoying some of the sure-footedness of some young ones who just rode the slide even in the face of the epic fails.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

Martin Looker said:


> Funny because a buddy a I bought the same kind of ramps the same winter. I made a set of straps for mine and he said it was a waste of money. Mine have never come off the truck when loading or unloading. He had a bad fall and I made him a set of straps too.


I bought a new set also but have a single Carriage Bolt and nut attached to the lip that rests on the Tailgate. Drilled two holes in the Tailgate that accepts the C.B., just make sure there is no side movement. Those holes in the Tailgate are nice to rinse the dirt out of the inside of the Tailgate.


----------



## Mark4486 (Oct 14, 2015)

bobberbill said:


> Find the built in beer cozy yet?


Maybe you can enlighten me!!! I love beer.


----------



## Papa Liver (May 20, 2016)

On the right pant leg, between the large pocket and the snap-on cloth, there is a very small opening. Never used it for beers tho. I rock the big cans, don’t want it to rip lol. But yes it’s there. May find some keys in there too. Lose everything in those suits. Lost my iPhone once. Was in a panic looking in 6” of snow for my phone till someone called me. Yup it was in the black ankle part that snaps for “water tightness” lol


----------



## Fishindeer (Dec 29, 2017)

Papa Liver said:


> Everyone needs a Striker Suit.


Bought mine after my only incident larger than a wet foot. Can’t remember if I posted this before, if so sorry. It’s been probably close to 15 years ago now. Three of us went to Simcoe and stayed in Port Bolster. Fished between Georgia island and Thour island. Found a area near Thour that we did well at on that trip. Older fishing partner and I decided to return the following week. This time we stayed at a rental on the water in Beaverton at the river access site. First afternoon on Atvs headed out. Small pressure crack that we had to cross was maybe a foot wide. We went back to our last weeks area. Fish still there,we stayed later than normal. Finally it was getting dark we folded up our shanty’s and headed in. I was leading, my buddy back a bit behind. Had my hand held e-trex for guidance. Hands we’re getting cold so decided to head toward land viewing the shore lights then when close I’d check the gps. Following some tracks in the snow took me close to Thour island. Followed those tracks right into a 8 foot wide open water area. When I went in and the water came in my helmet I pushed off my atv and luckily back on the ice very quick. Glad my buddy seen me go in and stopped in time. Shanty that I was pulling was still on the ice atv was under the water along with my power auger on the front rack. Was able to grab my fish bucket and fishing rod bucket off the back. Wet but not to cold I took off my mickeys poured out the water rung my socks out my feet didn’t get to cold. Dry gloves from my buddy and on his atv we headed in paralleling the crack until we could cross it. Got back to rental and out of wet clothes. My buddy was outside when a guide went by in a sxs, he flagged him down asked if he could help try to get my atv out. He agreed to help after checking on his over night fisherman. I ran up town to the Laundromat to dry my gortex hunting suit. Thinking our trip was over for fishing but wondering what was going to happen to my older Polaris atv if I got it out. Would it freeze solid being full of water. Laundromat had a cork board with business cards, one was a mechanic that worked on atvs. Tried calling him no answer but left a message. Clothes dry now headed back to lake house and waited for fishing guide to return. With lights went back to sunken atv. Buddy following on his atv, I was in the sxs. With the lights we could see the front of my atv was touching the bottom. I crawled out and unhooked my shanty and pushed it away from the water. After many tries we finally got the atv out, but not before it tipped over in the water. And I got wet again hooking up. Unfortunately my vexliar got submerged too. Auger stayed attached to the atv. Got towed back to shore. Next morning decided to pack up and head home. Got a return call from mechanic in pefferlaw just close to where I was. He agreed to drain and dry out my atv and my gas power auger for next to nothing. Figured it would be way more. Fished that afternoon and the next morning doubled up on my buddies atv. No auger, no vex for me and had the best catching trip ever. We fished out of the same holes as the first night. Both of us went home with our 100 perch. Atv and auger dry now everything fixed except my vex got fried. Learned from my mistakes but kept going back. Found out that the tracks I was following were a Argo that was owned and driven by the neighbor of our rental. He went in and made it back out of the water. Sorry for the long read. Bought my Striker suit shortly after.


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

Don’t be first, don’t be last and don’t be the explorer.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Somebody's going to get wet this weekend.


----------



## Mark4486 (Oct 14, 2015)

Martin Looker said:


> Somebody's going to get wet this weekend.


Why do you say that?


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

There's going to be a bunch of people out there who don't know what they are doing.


----------



## Scottupnorth (Jan 6, 2022)

Botiz said:


> I’m new to ice fishing. Every lake I go to I almost never see somebody using a spud as they walk around.
> 
> Ive kind of felt like an idiot being the only one walking around whacking my spud but I like being alive.


Don't feel like an idiot! They may know the waters better than you, but your being responsible for YOUR actions. Could be people just walking out without checking and they got lucky. Always know what you venturing out on, you could run into an underground spring & go thru. Always better safe than sorry. If you get judged for that, so be it. You have family to get back to.


----------

